# Video Podcast about Assault Rifles



## 223HollowPoint (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi,
You are all welcome to watch for free a video podcast series on assault rifles. It's produced by non-experts, who ask the experts for their expert input. And we explore the fun world of all kinds of makes and models of assault rifles. Even if you are already an expert, help us stay honest - we hate lying to the world. If you are a novice to these "special" long guns, then here's your chance to learn the basics.
for iTunes click this: http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=158131199

for YouTube start with this: 




Yes, this has been JS approved to post this, and with your support (just watching) we'll keep it going on and on and on . . well you get the idea.
Thanks for your support - Perry from assaultriflebasics.com
:smt1099


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Great videos! Thanks to all involved.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Pod Cast...*

:smt023 Man then film clips are great if you are a nebe like me. Sure did answer a lot of questions I had about the AR's.:smt023


----------



## Infidel (May 25, 2008)

Great, I love the series! 
It was actually through ARB that I joined this forum.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Confession: I've never played a podcast before.

Problem: I can't get these to play. Am I too stupid to figure it out, or are they not available anymore?


----------

